#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  منتدى أبناء مصر ومسابقة حورس على قناة النيل الثقافيه

## أيمن خطــاب

*




منتدى أبناء مصر ومسابقة حورس على قناة النيل الثقافيه







تم التنسيــق مع فريق إعداد قناة النيل الثقافيه والإعلامي أيمــن خـطـــــاب 

ليستضيف برنامج ثقافيه كافيه مشرفي منتدى أبناء مصر ومسابقة حورس

يوم الثلاثاء 1/12/2009 م ، على قناة النيل الثقافيه - على النايل سات 

ويبدأ البرنامج من الخامسة عصراً و حتى السابعه مساءً بتوقيت القاهـــرة 

و يعاد بثه اليــوم التالي - الأربعاء 2/12/2009 م - الساعة 5 صباحــاً



تحياتي العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ghazala son

ايه ده مش معقول منتدى أبناء مصر ومسابقة حورس على قناة النيل الثقافيه مره واحده الله اكبر انا اكيد بحلم

----------


## ابن البلد

كل الشكر لك أيمن علي المجهود الخاص بظهور هذا اللقاء علي الهواء إن شاء الله
و أتمنى من الله أن اللقاء يكون متمييز بوجودكم جميعا

لكم مني كل التحية والتقدير
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## M . B

انا قاعد من دلوقتى على قناة النيل الثقافية ...

وحتى الموعد المحدد ... 

مشكور ... يا باشا ...

----------


## nour2005

مفاجأة جميلة خبر المقابلة دي  :hey: 

كل الشكر لحضرتك أستاذ أيمن 

على المجهود الرائع.

تمنياتي بالتوفيق في اللقاء لحضرتك

 ولكل الإخوة المشرفين

تحيتي وتقديري لكم جميعاً

----------


## oo7

انا حاجز صف اول امام التليفزيون ان شاء الله

شكرا ليك يا ايمن على الاخبار الحلوة دى

----------


## إيهاب احمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
خبر مفرح جدا 
نتمنى جميعا ظهور اللقاء فى افضل صورة 
وباذن الله نرى صورة مشرفة للمنتدى بواسطة مشرفينا الاكفاء 
الذى يقع عليهم عبء كبير فى هذا اللقاء 
شكرا ايمن خطاب على المجهود الكبير 
خالص الامنيات الطيبة

----------


## طائر الشرق

تسلم يا ايمن
وبالتوفيق للجميع ان شاءا لله

----------


## nariman

خبر جميل جدا ويشرفنا كلنا.. ان شاء الله اتابع البرنامج

شكرا يا ايمن على مجهودك
 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## فتى مصر

قشطة اتسيطنا ... المهم مين الضيوف ؟

فى الانتظار غدا...

تحياتى ...

----------


## أم أحمد

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
يا ريت حد يسجل الحلقة وينزلها لنا في المنتدي
 :f:  :f:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،،
جهد جميل من الأخ أيمن خطاب ، وإن شاء الله لقاء موفق ويشرفنا المختارين للقاء برفع إسمنا عالياً ...
وأقترح تسجيل الحلقة ووضعها على اليوتيوب ...
بمشيئة الله يكتب لكم التوفيق بالبرنامج ، والتوفيق بمسابقة حورس لتمثلنا كما نحن عليه ...
دمتم جميعاً بخير
 :f2:

----------


## عصام كابو

خبر جميل جداً.. شكرا يا أيمن على المجهود الرائع ده  :f: 

أتمنى من الله أن يخرج اللقاء بشكل مميز و يشرفنا

بالتوفيق دائماً لابناء مصر

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> ايه ده مش معقول منتدى أبناء مصر ومسابقة حورس على قناة النيل الثقافيه مره واحده الله اكبر انا اكيد بحلم


*



الأخ الفاضل .. ghazala 





وليه مش معقول ؟؟؟ ده منتدى أبناء مصر 

يعني من أفضل المنتديات العربية وأقدمها

يلا فوق من الحلم وتابع معانا الحلقه 

تحياتي العطرية




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> كل الشكر لك أيمن علي المجهود الخاص بظهور هذا اللقاء علي الهواء إن شاء الله
> و أتمنى من الله أن اللقاء يكون متمييز بوجودكم جميعا
> 
> لكم مني كل التحية والتقدير


*



الأخ الفاضل .. ابن البلد  





على ايه بتشكرني يا أحمد ؟؟ المنتدى ده ملكنا كلنا وبيتنا التاني 

وكان نفسي بجد تكون معانا على الهواء بكره ان شاء الله 

لكن معلش ملحوقه في حلقه تانيه بإذن الله

تحياتي العطرية




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> انا قاعد من دلوقتى على قناة النيل الثقافية ...
> 
> وحتى الموعد المحدد ... 
> 
> مشكور ... يا باشا ...


*



الأخ الفاضل .. M . B 





طيب متنساش معادنا بكره بقى إن شاء الله 

البرنامج هيبدأ الساعه 5 المغرب

وميرسي لذوقك وتواجدك 

تحياتي العطرية




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> مفاجأة جميلة خبر المقابلة دي 
> 
> كل الشكر لحضرتك أستاذ أيمن 
> 
> على المجهود الرائع.
> 
> تمنياتي بالتوفيق في اللقاء لحضرتك
> 
>  ولكل الإخوة المشرفين
> ...




*



الأخت الفاضلة .. نور 






لا تتخيلي فرحتي الآن بسعادتكم بالخبر الجميل ده 

الحمد لله أنه وفقني وقدرت أعمل حاجه 

وإن شاء الله مشرفينا يتألقوا كالعادة

تحياتي العطرية




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> انا حاجز صف اول امام التليفزيون ان شاء الله
> 
> شكرا ليك يا ايمن على الاخبار الحلوة دى


*



الأخ الفاضل .. oo7





طيب احجز لي مكان جنبك بقى علشان اتفرج على نفسي  

ميرسي أوي لمشاركتك الجميله ومنتظرينك بعد الحلقه تقول رأيك

تحياتي العطرية




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## لؤلؤة مصر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

عيدية جميلة ومقبولة 
خبر جميل وربنا يكرمك لمجهودك أخى ايمن وأكيد هيكون أثره كبير فى التقدم للأمام أكثر وأكثر
بس انت ما قلت لنا على أسماء حضور ولا ده سر بقى ؟؟؟
وياريت أخى ايمن تسعى لتسجيل الحلقة واضافتها هنا لتحميلها وكذلك تحميلها على اليوتيوب 
وكل سنة وانتم طيبين*

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="2 80"]*شكرا يا استاذ ايمن على جهودك

وبالتوفيق دائما 

واسمح لى ان اذيع سر من اسرار الحلقة 

واعلن اسماء الحضور 

الاستاذ محمد سعيد صفحات العمر 
الاستاذ عاطف هلال 
الاستاذ حسن شاعر الرومانسية 
والاستاذ ايمن خطاب 

اتمنى لكم التوفيق 

وفى انتظار الحلقة بشغف 

*[/frame]

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> خبر جميل 
> 
> ويارب من تقدم لتقدم لمنتدي ابناء مصر


*



الأخ الفاضل .. thereallove 





فعلاً هو خبر جميل لينا كلنا والحمد لله 

ويارب دايماً من نجاح لنجاح

تحياتي العطرية




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## بنت شهريار

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
ويارب من نجاح لنجاح اكبر لأبناء مصر بأهله واصحابه

 :f2:

----------


## طائر الشرق

لقاء مميز جدا يا ايمن
 وتألقتوا فيه كالعادة 

وعجبنى فعلا هذا الوفاء للاخت الجميلة بسنت ودعوتها للعودة من جديد
واتمنى فعلا انها تلبى تلك الدعوة

----------


## وليد الوصيف

وصلتني دعوتك يا أيمن باشا عن طريق الفيس بوك وكان لي شرف المتابعة وحاولت الأتصل بالبرنامج مرات كثيرة ولكن الخط كان مشغول دائماً بالرغم عدم وجود مكالمات ..كنت أتمنى أشارك معكم بمكلمة ولكن حظي بقى وأنا عارفة تحياتي لك يا عم أيمن وشكراً جزيلاً على تهنئة العيد على صفحتي الخاصة في هذا المنتدي الرائع وتحياتي لك ولكل القائمين على هذا المنتدي وكل من تواجد معك في البرنامج اليوم .

----------


## اليمامة

كان لقاء جميل اشعرنى بحقيقة ما نقوم بفعلة وقيمة هذا العمل الجليل...سعدت عند رؤيتكم على الهواء وكأنى ارى اهلى وناسى واصدقائى ...وهذا اللقاء فعلا هو دفعة لان نبذل اقصى ما فى جهدنا لاجل رفعة هذا المكان الطيب ...شهعرت بالفخر لانتمائى لهذا المنتدى الرائع...فالى الامام دائما.

----------


## nariman

*شكرا مرة تانية يا أيمن لمبادراتك المستمرة* 

*كان لقاء رائع وخطوة يستحقها موقع ابناء مصر*
*وانا كمان اسعدتني لمسة الوفاء لبنت مصر واحمد صلاح واسلام شمس الدين وكل صاحب فضل في تجمعنا دلوقتي*

*بس كان نفسي يخلو اللقاء من مقاطعة المذيع للضيوف خصوصا في جزئية التعريف بالموقع والمنتدى ورحلته كمجتمع متكامل زي ما اشار استاذ عاطف هلال اللي بجد كان عنده كتير يقوله*

*عجبتني جدا كلمات الشعراء الأفاضل في حب مصر استاذ محمد واستاذ حسن وبجد يستحقوا اكتر* 

*كنتم متألقين وشرفتونا* 
*ويارب من تميز لآخر* 
 :f2:

----------


## a_leader

الف شكر اخى ايمن على اللقاء الجميل ده

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## sameh atiya

طيب يا جماعة عايزين نشوف الحلقة حد يرفعها ويوريهالنا  ::(: 
ماحدش سجلها ولا ايه
فينك يا ايمن انا متأكد انك سجلتها  :f:

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخوة والأخوات .. المحترمين والمحترمات 





تم بحمد الله تسجيل اللقاء وجاري تحميل الحلقه على موقع تحميل

وكذلك سيتم رفع الحلقة على اليوتيوب إن شاء الله 

تحياتي العطرية




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

تابعت الحلقة وكنت فخورة جدا بيكم بجد
استاذ عاطف هلال ماشاء الله عليه ولو انى كنت اتمنى ياخد فرصة اكبر للكلام  :f: 
استاذ محمد سعيد واستاذ حسن القصائد اللى القتوها فى حب مصر اكتر من رائعة  :f: 
ووفاءكم لبنت مصر جميل وخلانى احبها جدا حتى من غير ما اشوفها ولا اتعامل معاها 
قد ايه الوفاء جميل وبيدى دفعة ايجابية للناس انها تدى عشان بتكون متأكدة ان عطاءها بيبقاله مردود وبيبقى مقدر من الاخرين 
يا رب ترجع بالسلامة بنت مصر لنا ويبقى لنا حظ ونصيب اننا نتعامل معاها :f: 
استاذ ايمن مجهودك ووفاءك للمنتدى رائع وكل كلمات الشكر مش هاتوفيك حقك ابدا 
جزاك الله خيرا  :f: 
تحياتى ودائماً ابناء مصر متألق ورائع  :f:

----------


## sameh atiya

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخوة والأخوات .. المحترمين والمحترمات 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


شد حيلك شوية يا أيمن عايز اتفرج  ::(: 
شكرا يا أيمن على تسجيلك للحلقة وشكرا على تعبك وشكرا على محاولة إظهار أبناء مصر بالصورة التي تليق به .
شكراً لك  :f:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يارب من تقدم لتقدم 

شكرا أ/أيمن

----------


## nour2005

تابعت اللقاء 
ماشاء الله تألقتم جميعاً شعراً وقولاً حسنا
وبجد وانا أتابع أحسست بفخر كبير لانتمائي 
للصرح العظيم "منتدى أبناء مصر"
بسنت الغالية أرجو وأتمنى عودتك إلينا ورؤية 
ما وصل إليه مجهودك وعملك الدؤوب .
أستاذ أيمن كل الشكر لمجهودك المميز جزاك الله خيراً.
تمنياتي لموقع أبناء مصر بالتألق الدائم 
وأن يصل لأوائل المواقع ترتيباً.

----------


## إيهاب احمد

سعدت جدا باللقاء الجميل اللى جمع اربعة من ابناء مصر بجد 
اد ايه جميل الحب والانتماء للمنتدى 
كل كلمة منكم كانت بتبين اد ايه بتحبوا المنتدى 
النهاردة كلنا سعداء بانتمائنا للصرح الجميل ده 
وبنتمناله كل تقدم واذدهار 
وان علاقات جميع الاعضاء تبقى بنفس الموده 
اللى لمسناها من ضيوف البرنامج 
وبالذات حكاية ايمن عن خطوبته 
وامتنانه لكل الاعضاء اللى حضروا بعائلاتهم 
بجد انت انسان جميل قوى يا ايمن 
شكرا استاذ ايمن خطوة اكثر من موفقة

----------


## صفحات العمر

يا عارفه مكانتك ف قلب الحشـا

وسايقه طناشك ومتْـ دروشـا

سكوتى يا غاليه سكوت الغريب

مهوش ضعف ولاّ .. بشاير خِشا

ولو جبتى حبة حروف عشوائيه 

خديهم ف كفك .. وسَـمْـى عليهم

وأوعى تبوحى .. بسر احتمالهم

وخلى الكلام زى بدر التمام 

إذا أتوضى نيلك ..

وصلى العِشــا 


هى مصر

قلب أم بجد 

جزء لا يتجزأ من كياننا الأنسانى 

ودائما وأبد نعتز ونفخر بأننا

أبناء مصر 

شكرا لكل من ساهم فى رفع هذا الاسم عاليا 

شكرا لاحمد صلاح

شكرا لبسنت 

شكرا لأسلام شمس الدين 

شكرا لاجمل واروع إدارى 

الاستاذ سعيد محمود 

( فاضل )

والشكر موصول لقلب مصر

شكرا للنادر الأسكندرانى 

كقيمه إنسانيه ونموذج طيب 

للإنسان المصرى 

وللأحبه 

أ. عاطف هلال

شاعر الرومانسية

أيمن خطاب 

م لكل اعضاء هذا الصرح الكبير

محبه بلا حدود

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



فيديو لقاء منتدى أبناء مصر 

على قناة النيل الثقافيه 




تم بحمد الله رفع اللقاء على جزئين على الرابطين التاليين 

الجزء الأول
http://www.2shared.com/file/9606768/...Thakafia_.html

الجزء الثاني

http://www.2shared.com/file/9608634/...Thakafia_.html

وتم أخذ بعض اللقطات المصورة من اللقاء ورفعها داخل الملف

تحياتي العطرية




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

[frame="2 80"]*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أحسنت اخى الحبيب أيمن فى هذه الفكرة الجميلة 

وما شاء الله عليكم جميعا قدمتم صورة جميلة عن المنتدى بكل حب واخلاص 

خاصة لمن قاموا بتأسيس المنتدى وغايبين عنا ويارب يرجعوا لنا قريبا ان شاء الله 



شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى لأخى الحبيب عاطف هلال 

شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى لأخى الحبيب صفحات العمر

شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى لأخى الحبيب شاعر الرومانسية 

شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى لأخى الحبيب أيمن خطاب 



وأتمنى للجميع الخير والسعادة ودوام التواصل والعطاء والمحبة والأخوة الدائمة بيننا جميعا 

وجزاكم الله خيرا 

ولا تنسوا ذكر الله* [/frame]

----------


## atefhelal

> **
> *
> فيديو لقاء منتدى أبناء مصر  
> على قناة النيل الثقافيه* 
> **
> 
> ** 
> *تم بحمد الله رفع اللقاء على جزئين على الرابطين التاليين*  
> *الجزء الأول*
> ...


أسجل هنا كواحد من المنتمين لأبناء مصر ولمنتداهم الحبيب خالص شكرى لأيمن خطاب فقط (بدون ألقاب) على مابذله من جهد مخلص  لتقديم المنتدى فى أحسن صورة له على أحد القنوات التليفزيونية ، وعلى إتاحة الفرصة لجميع الإخوة الزملاء لمشاهدة الحلقة عن طريق الرابطين الموضحين عاليه ...
وتمنياتى الطيبة للجميع ...

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

[frame="7 70"] بحبك يــا مصـــر[/frame]


ويبقى دوماً اسم الحبيبة .. مصـــر
ليجمعنا ويؤلف بين قلوبنـــا

شكـــراً
أخي الكريم .. أيمن

شكـــراً
لكل من شاركني تلك الأمسية الجميلة
أ/ عاطف هلال
أ/ محمد سعيد

شكـــراً
للاخوة المتابعين للحدث بقلوب محبة
اسكندراني
ابن البلد

وبمشيئة الله نسير دوماً الى الاأفضل

خالص وأرق تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------


## لميس الامام

الى الابن الجميل ايمن خطاب

الى الإبن أيمن خطاب المنقطع نظيره في النشاطات الثقافية
تحية جميلة لروحك الحماسية تحت مظلة  ابناء مصر
وأنا شخصيا اعتبر ظهور او حتى مناقشة ابناء مصر بمشرفيها
خطوة عظيمة للانطلاق الى الامام ..ودائما الى الامام ان شاء الله

للأسف راح علي البرنامج لأنني قد وصلت متأخرة الى الجهاز بعد رحلة طويلة الامد



تحية وتقدير 

لميس الامام

----------


## مي مؤمن

*بجد لقاء رائع ومشرف انا بشكر ايمن واستاذ حسن واستاذ عاطف واستاذ محمد سعد
على حضورهم وتشرفيهم لمنتدانا وان شاء الله في تقدم دائم
تحياتي لك*

----------


## saladino

خبر جميل وشكر خاص لايمن باشا على الجهد الطيب ولكل ابناء مصر
الى الامام دائما

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> خبر مفرح جدا 
> نتمنى جميعا ظهور اللقاء فى افضل صورة 
> وباذن الله نرى صورة مشرفة للمنتدى بواسطة مشرفينا الاكفاء 
> الذى يقع عليهم عبء كبير فى هذا اللقاء 
> شكرا ايمن خطاب على المجهود الكبير 
> خالص الامنيات الطيبة


*



الأخ الفاضل .. إيهاب أحمد  






نتمنى أن تكون قد تابعت اللقاء واستمتعت بالحوار 

كل الشكر والتقدير لتواجدك الكريم ومتابعتك 

تحياتي العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> تسلم يا ايمن
> وبالتوفيق للجميع ان شاءا لله



*



الأخ الفاضل .. طائر الشرق





الله يسلمك يا هيثم .. وميرسي لذوقك

تحياتي العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> خبر جميل جدا ويشرفنا كلنا.. ان شاء الله اتابع البرنامج
> 
> شكرا يا ايمن على مجهودك



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. ناريمان 





ميرسي يا ناريمان على كلامك الجميل .. وإن شاء الله تتابعينا على طول 

تحياتي العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> قشطة اتسيطنا ... المهم مين الضيوف ؟
> 
> فى الانتظار غدا...
> 
> تحياتى ...



*



الأخ الفاضل .. فتى مصر  





لمنتدى أبناء مصر بريق خاص لدى الإعلاميين بصفة خاصة والمثقفين بصفة عامة

وضيوف اللقاء هم أ. عاطف هلال و أ. محمد سعيد و أ. حسن عبد الحليم وأيمن خطاب

تحياتي العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
> يا ريت حد يسجل الحلقة وينزلها لنا في المنتدي



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. أم أحمد 





شكراً لتواجدك العطر .. وتم بحمد الله تسجيل اللقاء 

ويمكنك تحميل اللقاء على جزئين من خلال الرابطين


الجزء الأول
http://www.2shared.com/file/9606768/...Thakafia_.html

الجزء الثاني
http://www.2shared.com/file/9608634/...Thakafia_.html


تحياتي العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،،
> جهد جميل من الأخ أيمن خطاب ، وإن شاء الله لقاء موفق ويشرفنا المختارين للقاء برفع إسمنا عالياً ...
> وأقترح تسجيل الحلقة ووضعها على اليوتيوب ...
> بمشيئة الله يكتب لكم التوفيق بالبرنامج ، والتوفيق بمسابقة حورس لتمثلنا كما نحن عليه ...
> دمتم جميعاً بخير



*



الأخ الفاضل .. Dragon Shadow





كان لزاماً علينا ان نقدم شيئاً لمنتدى أبناء مصر لأنه يستحق الكثير

وقد كان لقاءً موفقاً والحمد لله .. وجاري تحميله على اليوتيوب

تحياتي العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> خبر جميل جداً.. شكرا يا أيمن على المجهود الرائع ده 
> 
> أتمنى من الله أن يخرج اللقاء بشكل مميز و يشرفنا
> 
> بالتوفيق دائماً لابناء مصر


*



الأخ الفاضل .. عصام كابو  





بالفعل هو خبر جميل أن يأخذ منتدانا حقه إعلامــــياً 

بأن يتم تسليط الضوء عليه وعلى أنشطته المختلفه

والحمد لله الذي وفقنا بإعداد تلك الحلقه الناجحه

تحياتي العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> عيدية جميلة ومقبولة 
> خبر جميل وربنا يكرمك لمجهودك أخى ايمن وأكيد هيكون أثره كبير فى التقدم للأمام أكثر وأكثر
> بس انت ما قلت لنا على أسماء حضور ولا ده سر بقى ؟؟؟
> وياريت أخى ايمن تسعى لتسجيل الحلقة واضافتها هنا لتحميلها وكذلك تحميلها على اليوتيوب 
> وكل سنة وانتم طيبين*



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. لؤلؤة مصر 





بالفعل دي كانت عيديه لينا كلنا إننا نظهر في قناة النيل الثقافيه ونتكلم عن منتدانا الحبيب 

وضيوف اللقاء هم : أ. عاطف هلال و أ. محمد سعيد و أ. حسن عبد الحليم وأيمن خطاب

وتم تسجيل اللقاء ويمكنك تحميله الآن .. وجاري رفعه على اليوتيوب إن شاء الله 

تحياتي العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## بنت شهريار

ياريت تبلغنا يا ايمن لما ينزل على اليوتيوب
لانى معرفتش احمل الحلقات هنا ابدااااااا
 :f2:

----------


## Maryhan

الموضوع دا مفاجئة روووعة لكل أبناء مصر وربنا يوفق الجميع

بس بالنسبة ليا القناة مش عندى ولا عندى قنوات النايل أصلا
عايزة أعرف هى ممكن تيجى على اليوتيوب ؟

----------


## أيمن شوقي

بجد مجهود جبار يا ايمن

تحياتى اليك

----------


## اشرف التعلب

اللهم صلِّ وسلِّم على نبينا محمدٍ وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين ومن تبعهم بإِحسان إلى يوم الدين

----------


## عبدالناصردشناوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اخى ايمن 
عمل جميل ماشاءالله عليك تسلم اخى العزيز ويارب بالتوفيق الدائم ان شاءالله
اصل انت فى الاصل فنان ومصورة  اخر جمال يا ايمن يا ابن خطاب مش لاقى ليك اى كلام لان كل الكلام مش يكفى  الرد على العمل الجميل .
تحياتى واحترامى
اخوكم
عبدالناصر الدشناوى :y:  :f2:   :f2: 

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> [frame="2 80"]*شكرا يا استاذ ايمن على جهودك
> 
> وبالتوفيق دائما 
> 
> واسمح لى ان اذيع سر من اسرار الحلقة 
> 
> واعلن اسماء الحضور 
> 
> الاستاذ محمد سعيد صفحات العمر 
> ...


*



الأخ الفاضل .. اسكندراني  






شكراً على اهتمامك وتنويهك عن ضيوف اللقاء 

وأتمنى تكون استمتعت بالحلقة والحوار بأكلمه

تحياتي العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
> ويارب من نجاح لنجاح اكبر لأبناء مصر بأهله واصحابه



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. بنت شهريار 






شكراً لكِ يا عبير على مشاركتك الجميله 

ويارب من تقدم لتقدم للمنتدى 

تحياتي العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> لقاء مميز جدا يا ايمن
>  وتألقتوا فيه كالعادة 
> 
> وعجبنى فعلا هذا الوفاء للاخت الجميلة بسنت ودعوتها للعودة من جديد
> واتمنى فعلا انها تلبى تلك الدعوة




*



الأخ الفاضل .. طائر الشرق 






فعلاً كانت لفته جميله أنهم يتكلموا عن بسنت وكل اللي كان ليهم بصمه في المنتدى 

شكراً يا هيثم عل حرصك لمتابعة اللقاء وإبداء الرأي 

تحياتي العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> وصلتني دعوتك يا أيمن باشا عن طريق الفيس بوك وكان لي شرف المتابعة وحاولت الأتصل بالبرنامج مرات كثيرة ولكن الخط كان مشغول دائماً بالرغم عدم وجود مكالمات ..كنت أتمنى أشارك معكم بمكلمة ولكن حظي بقى وأنا عارفة تحياتي لك يا عم أيمن وشكراً جزيلاً على تهنئة العيد على صفحتي الخاصة في هذا المنتدي الرائع وتحياتي لك ولكل القائمين على هذا المنتدي وكل من تواجد معك في البرنامج اليوم .



*



الأخ الفاضل .. أ. وليد  





لا شكر على واجب أخي الكريم .. وكل عام وأنت بخير .. وللأسف كانت الخطوط مشغوله 

والسبب هو الاتصالات التي تأتي من الجزائر وتحمل كماً هائلاً من الخروج عن النص

وبالتالي فهم من كانوا يشغلون الهاتف بكل أسف 

تحياتي العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> كان لقاء جميل اشعرنى بحقيقة ما نقوم بفعلة وقيمة هذا العمل الجليل...سعدت عند رؤيتكم على الهواء وكأنى ارى اهلى وناسى واصدقائى ...وهذا اللقاء فعلا هو دفعة لان نبذل اقصى ما فى جهدنا لاجل رفعة هذا المكان الطيب ...شهعرت بالفخر لانتمائى لهذا المنتدى الرائع...فالى الامام دائما.


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. اليمامه 





وهذا هو ما نسعى إليه بأن نبرز ما يحد في المنتدى للجميع 

حتى يشعرون بمدى الجهد المبذول وليشاركونا فيه 

تحياتي العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------

